# RAC Shoot 4/13/14



## hound dog (Mar 26, 2014)

www.racarchery.com check us out

Sign in is from 9am to 2pm

RAC 2014 shoot dates

April 13th Sun.

May 3rd Sat. Coon Shoot

Bring a tent sleep over and shoot
 the next day too. Gate will be open at 6pm and start shooting at dark and sign
 in will end at 9pm.Go to bottom of post for rules for NIGHT SHOOT

May
 4th Sun.

June 8th Sun.

July 20th Sun.

August 10th Sun. 6th
 Annual REDNECK RENDEZVOUS



Classes: No know yardage in classes only in
 K45 only and NO 14s count in all classes.

Seniors Money – $20 50% Payback
 – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max.

Know 45 unlimited.
 Run what you
 brung no limitations. no limitations.
 For you know shooters and hunters.

$20 entry fee with 50% pay back. – 1000 FPS Max.

Open Money – $20 50%
 Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.

Open Trophy – $15 Trophy – Max.
 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max.

Hunter – $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification
 allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40
 yrds. – 280 FPS
 Max.

Women’s Hunter – $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any
 Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260
 FPS Max.

Bow Novice – $15 Trophy – Fixed
 Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer,Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS
 Max.

Traditional-$15.00 trophy

Young Adult- $15.00 trophy (15 -
 17) 40 YDS , 280 FPS

Youth – $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max.
 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.

Sr. Eagle – $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental
 Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.

Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9
 to 10 – Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

Jr. Eagle –
 Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS
 Max.

No less than 2 shooters in a class to win other
 than money classes and we will not mail out winnings unless some emergency comes
 up you wont beable to came back to another shoot and if don’t get your winnings
 by the end of the year it will go back to the club.

2-5 Shooters
 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd

Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Fun Shooters
 $10.00

Directions to RAC

GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA
 30223-6746

From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn
 RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6
 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is
 on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From I-75 South: Take the
 Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st
 RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5
 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From
 Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and
 take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI
 RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the
 sign.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI
 Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on
 TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign.

Concession Stand with, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc.

Come meet
 new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great
 outdoors.

Rules for NIGHT SHOOT
 Sign in form 6pm to
 9pm and shoot will start at DARK this will be a shotgun start about
 9:15Pm

One Flash Light Per Shooter “NO SPOT LIGHTS” And No Extra
 Batteries.

Scoring Will Be 5′S, 8′S, 10′S and center IBO will be the 12
 “No Upper and Lower 12′S”

Classes

Kids-12 and under-FREE- Green
 stake 20yard max-Free Medallion

Female-Blue stake 30yard max-$10.00
 Plaque 1st,2nd and 3rd

Male-Red stake 35yard max-$10.00 Plaque 1st,2nd
 and 3rd.

We will have a shooter of the
 year.

New for 2014
 Shooter of the Year
 At
 Redneck Archery
 Club

Shooter of the Year will win Money and Title of 2014 RAC Champion

Along with a Special Plaque

5 Classes will have Shooter of the Year

Open Money, Open Trophy, Known 45
 Men’s Hunter, Women’s Hunter

Come One, Come All
 Who will the
 Redneck Archery Club
 Shooter of
 the Year
 2014

Rules for
 Redneck Archery Club
 2014 Shooter
 of the Year

1. Shooter will have 6 dates and 6 scores available to them.
 3 highest scores will count, dropping 3 worse scores. Shooter must have 3 scores
 to be eligible for Shooter of the Year, but after you shoot three shoot you get
 two bonus points for each additional shoot that will be added on at the the last
 shoot so you can get 6 points just for shooting all six shoots. not to include
 Shooter of the Year shoot.
 2. Scores will be added after every shoot, all
 shooters going for Shooter of the Year must be present at the finale shoot to
 win. The scores from the Shooter of the Year shoot will count also.
 3. Cost
 will be $5.00 extra at each shoot, that money going toward the Shooter of the
 Year
 4. Dates are : Jan. 12, Feb. 9, Mar. 9,
 Apr. 14, May 8,
 Jun. 8,
 Shooter of the Year- Jul. 20
 5. Scores will be kept by RAC staff and will be
 open to view at anytime.
 6. Shooters must be sigend in first befor any
 scores will count and you must have alest 3 scores befor the finel shoot Jul.
 20
 .
 7. Persons competing for Shooter of the Year must have minimum of 1
 person in there group chosen by RAC.
 8. The dates above are the only dates
 that scores may come from.
 9. All the shooters equipment may be inspected at
 anytime by RAC staff.
 10. All normal RAC Rules for the shoots will still
 apply.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 26, 2014)

This will be that last chanse to join the SOY and get three shoots in. Don't miss out. Any questins about SOY just ask.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 26, 2014)

Just because we can. If we have 200 shooters we will give $100 to some random shooter. But if have 150 shooters we will give $50 to a random shooter.If we have less than 150 we will do something special for one lucky shooter.


----------



## gretchp (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## KillZone (Mar 26, 2014)

Will be there, guns a blazen!!!!!!!


----------



## onfhunter1 (Mar 26, 2014)

So how are you going to choose who you give the money too just wondering


----------



## hound dog (Mar 26, 2014)

onfhunter1 said:


> So how are you going to choose who you give the money too just wondering



Going to pull from all the score cards that are turned in.


----------



## gretchp (Mar 26, 2014)

whom ever has the largest...set of limb cutters...




onfhunter1 said:


> So how are you going to choose who you give the money too just wondering


----------



## hound dog (Mar 30, 2014)

Two weeks out. Cleaning lanes and cutting grass is what's up this week.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 5, 2014)

Got some more new cores in.  Thanks to the Army Navy store for all that you do for us.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Apr 7, 2014)

Gonna be a good one,i be there i hope


----------



## hound dog (Apr 7, 2014)

will be out at RAC this weekend with a brand new accuracy training tool called the Saco by Saunders Archery. If y'all want to potentially be in a video spot, or a commercial for TV, come on out to the RAC shoot this weekend and check out the Saco and Raised Right Outdoors.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Apr 7, 2014)

New lanes too


----------



## hound dog (Apr 7, 2014)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> New lanes too



It will be different then the last three shoots. But we will shot some the same lanes as last year if that is ok.


----------



## Hound Babe (Apr 7, 2014)

Who wants brownies!!!!!   I'm making 5 boxes again.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 7, 2014)

hound dog said:


> Going to pull from all the score cards that are turned in.



Thats an awesome idea, I'm turning in both my cards.


----------



## Hound Babe (Apr 7, 2014)

That's funny Bowanna!!!!  Can't wait to see ya Sunday.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 7, 2014)

Wont make it to this one. Taking the boys to the mountains this weekend for some camping and trout fishing. Im sure it will be a good shoot though. Yall keep em in the middle.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 7, 2014)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Wont make it to this one. Taking the boys to the mountains this weekend for some camping and trout fishing. Im sure it will be a good shoot though. Yall keep em in the middle.



That's cool brother yall have fun. 

Can you bring me some fish back?


----------



## gretchp (Apr 7, 2014)

may be bringing some new faces!! looking forward to fun day!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 7, 2014)

Man, I cant wait. I haven't been to a shoot in 2 weeks. I'm hurting, I need to get my fix.


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 7, 2014)

Can not wait to see all of our friends and to make new ones!!! The Saco toy sounds like loads of fun!!!!


----------



## bovess (Apr 7, 2014)

*come on out to join us.*

Come out and shoot with us on the 13th. you will not regret it. We are having a couple special things this shoot. first we are having Saco archery targets out to demonstrate there product. Also If we have 200 shooters we will give $100 to some random shooter. If we have 150 shooters we will give $50 to a random shooter.If we have less than 150 we will do something special for one lucky shooter. 
 See you all there!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 8, 2014)

I slung a few today but its just not getting it done. I need my RAC fix !


----------



## hound dog (Apr 8, 2014)

WOW thanks for all the help today at RAC Eric, Dawn, Billy, Madi, Mike and ME. 

Daniel is going to cut grass this week and Eric and I will finsh up the rest.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 9, 2014)

Should be there sometime in the morning. RBO will be on the way


----------



## p&y finally (Apr 9, 2014)

We'll be there.
Looking forward to it!


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey where is BQueen? Anyone seen Bqueen,oh I forgot,he is hanging out with Rhode Island Red these days,he says he will stop by RAC this weekend. Bqueen, make your presence known.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 10, 2014)

Gonna try and make it. My little man wants to try out his new bow on some 3d targets.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 10, 2014)

Its almost time to smack some foam ! 

 Oh, them targets are in trouble !


----------



## hound dog (Apr 10, 2014)

Just got a text grass is being cut as we speak.


----------



## KillZone (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice job RAC crew - it always looks good down there!!!!!


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Apr 10, 2014)

Sign me up for some brownies


----------



## gretchp (Apr 10, 2014)

see ya'll sunday....and bringing fresh eggs!!


----------



## bqueen (Apr 10, 2014)

Bqueen and his crew will definitely be there on Sunday.  Hard to post or do anything when Road Island Red won't let him come up for air . BamaBoy, heard Red will be making an appearance so make sure Red gets to go home with you this time   Looking forward to seeing everyone and having a great time.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm going tomorow to finish up some last touches on the course for yall.


----------



## Redwine39 (Apr 11, 2014)

See you Sunday. I get back too late tomorrow to do Sweetwater.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 12, 2014)

Grass is cut, lanes are cleared, targets are set and all there is left is for yall to bring your A game. 

See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 12, 2014)

A game on the way !   See ya around bowanna time. (11:00)  
Your targets are in a heap of trouble. Better tie em down. They might try to run off.


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ready to come shoot in the morning!!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 12, 2014)

bqueen said:


> Bqueen and his crew will definitely be there on Sunday.  Hard to post or do anything when Road Island Red won't let him come up for air . BamaBoy, heard Red will be making an appearance so make sure Red gets to go home with you this time   Looking forward to seeing everyone and having a great time.


----------



## noviceshooter (Apr 13, 2014)

The RAC crew set another good range for us all to shoot. I just wish some groups would be more considerate of other people and not move up while they are still shooting. No No:


----------



## KillZone (Apr 13, 2014)

Great shoot guys, nice shootin' with you mark & James & Dalton.


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Apr 13, 2014)

Great shoot!!! Great course ...tough but great! We had a blast shooting with Sheila and Levi!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 13, 2014)

It was a hoot boys. 
I don't like up hill shots but I sure need to practice them. I sure got that today.   ....Thanks, I'll be baaack !


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Apr 13, 2014)

Squirrel ,bottemline never showed ,alot bark no bite


----------



## melinda hawk (Apr 13, 2014)

we had a blast.    Loved the course.  Thanks Troy and Kerry for putting up with us hawks.


----------



## Aufan1 (Apr 13, 2014)

noviceshooter said:


> The RAC crew set another good range for us all to shoot. I just wish some groups would be more considerate of other people and not move up while they are still shooting. No No:



I second that and also this was my first shoot ever there what was up with the little guy running it cause did not feel welcome at all and does he always have that attitude I will not be back I mean you know it's bad when you 8 year old noticed it just my thoughts


----------



## hound dog (Apr 13, 2014)

Aufan1 said:


> I second that and also this was my first shoot ever there what was up with the little guy running it cause did not feel welcome at all and does he always have that attitude I will not be back I mean you know it's bad when you 8 year old noticed it just my thoughts



WOW!   If you talking about me I'm sorry about that.   I did not feel well. I always try my best to make each and everyone welcome. I'm not perfect and do make mistakes and hate you felt that way.


----------



## lightsspeed (Apr 14, 2014)

*RAC Shoot*

Well this was are first time as well and we had a blast!! Could not have had a better time well worth the 2 hour drive it took us to get there. Angie and Jody are first class people and we will be back for sure. The course was set up great you can really tell when someone really puts the heart into doing it right.


----------



## KillZone (Apr 14, 2014)

I second that, yes they are !!!!!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 14, 2014)

Aufan1 said:


> I second that and also this was my first shoot ever there what was up with the little guy running it cause did not feel welcome at all and does he always have that attitude I will not be back I mean you know it's bad when you 8 year old noticed it just my thoughts



I'm sorry he came across like that, hes really a good guy. I do know he wasn't feeling good and had a lot on his mind. 
I'm sure he didn't mean any disrespect.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 14, 2014)

Aufan1 pm sent.


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 14, 2014)

Everyone has an off day and Hounddog had his on Sunday I guess. He really is always funny,joking around and quite the friendly guy,sorry you feel the way you do AUFAN1. Maybe come back one more time and give it another shot, you will get to see HD in his normal manner, just remember we never know what another person is going through or has gone through recently.I always try to give the benefit of the doubt to people, come back and gie RAC another try,it really is a great place to shoot and have fun.


----------



## Aufan1 (Apr 14, 2014)

bowanna said:


> I'm sorry he came across like that, hes really a good guy. I do know he wasn't feeling good and had a lot on his mind.
> I'm sure he didn't mean any disrespect.



I can understand having  a lot on your mind I think we All do at times but I also believe that there is a time an place for it and yesterday was not the place


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Apr 14, 2014)

They are good people,they do this for the shooters,not for a living they volunteer to do this,if you have never had anything to do with setting range to make sure everybody has a good time ,its hard to make everybody happy, its a job to set all this up and takes alot of time,you should have said something to him while you were there.it takes lots of time to make sure we have a fun place to go.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Apr 14, 2014)

Aufan1 said:


> I can understand having  a lot on your mind I think we All do at times but I also believe that there is a time an place for it and yesterday was not the place



Call and talk to him he will make it right im sure,thats the right thing to do ,not start a soap opera on this forum


----------



## Aufan1 (Apr 14, 2014)

bamaboy said:


> Everyone has an off day and Hounddog had his on Sunday I guess. He really is always funny,joking around and quite the friendly guy,sorry you feel the way you do AUFAN1. Maybe come back one more time and give it another shot, you will get to see HD in his normal manner, just remember we never know what another person is going through or has gone through recently.I always try to give the benefit of the doubt to people, come back and gie RAC another try,it really is a great place to shoot and have fun.



No I am done with that shoot do want my son to have to see that again I think I am going to keep shooting up in north georgia and make my only trip down that to shot at RBO I have heard great things about that place and about the great guys so thanks for the reply and the job you did sunday


----------



## Aufan1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> They are good people,they do this for the shooters,not for a living they volunteer to do this,if you have never had anything to do with setting range to make sure everybody has a good time ,its hard to make everybody happy, its a job to set all this up and takes alot of time,you should have said something to him while you were there.it takes lots of time to make sure we have a fun place to go.



Yep that's just it I have ran my own shoot for 15 years back home wish I still did it but god and work had other plans for me so I know the headache with it but not once did I ever do anything that made people feel that way I have said my peace and know I am done so enjoy the shot


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Apr 14, 2014)

Aufan1 said:


> Yep that's just it I have ran my own shoot for 15 years back home wish I still did it but god and work had other plans for me so I know the headache with it but not once did I ever do anything that made people feel that way I have said my peace and know I am done so enjoy the shot



What club did you run,ive probally been there


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 14, 2014)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> They are good people,they do this for the shooters,not for a living they volunteer to do this,if you have never had anything to do with setting range to make sure everybody has a good time ,its hard to make everybody happy, its a job to set all this up and takes alot of time,you should have said something to him while you were there.it takes lots of time to make sure we have a fun place to go.



Thanks for the pat on the back!! That means a lot coming from you all,that is cool. We do work hard to try to put on 9 great shoots a season. We also want to hear what folks think about things when things go wrong so we can correct the wrongs. If we don't know we can not fix it. Thanks for the awesome comment!!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Apr 16, 2014)

RAC sets a great course. Their shoots are set very tough. If you can shoot good scores at RAC, you'll shoot very good at National shoots. They are great folks.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 16, 2014)

Taylor Co. said:


> RAC sets a great course. Their shoots are set very tough. If you can shoot good scores at RAC, you'll shoot very good at National shoots. They are great folks.



They shot a 218 in your class so it may been a little though but not to bad. Four months into 3D season time to make the mind think a little.  Thanks for your support ever month.


----------



## NBN (Apr 16, 2014)

Sorry I didn't make this one! Hope I don't miss anymore.


----------



## huntin4bucks (May 3, 2014)

*Rac....*

Keep this in mind, not everyone shoots asa or ibo , its fun for all, not just asa and ibo shooters. Imuse to shoot asa and ibo, back when i was prostaff, it became too much like a job, now i enjoy just shooting to make me a better archer. So when you set courses keep it mind , not all shooters want to shoot a course set up for tourny shooters. Most times i shoot for fun and dont turn in cards, i have  boxes of plaques and trophies , it was fun getting them , but times change. Its great people at RAC, no doubt in that. See yall sunday


----------



## melinda hawk (May 4, 2014)

THERE HERE!  We come in peace!


----------

